# How Much Do You Spend On Food?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*How much on food in a week?*​
£0-1010.62%£11-20127.45%£21-301710.56%£31-403018.63%£41-502515.53%£51-60159.32%£61+6137.89%


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

How much money do you spend on food in a week?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

60 quid thereabouts


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

I buy in 10kg of fresh chicken breast for £45, this normally lasts me 2 weeks, plus my shopping for the week for myself my wife and my son is normally £80.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Too much!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

my shopping for the week is usually in excess of £150 :crying:

steaks, chicken, eggs, peanut butter, fish........etc etc etc etc


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

id say around £50/60 for myself ie chicked steak ect but i live at home so everything else is payed for


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

probably about £30-£40


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> my shopping for the week is usually in excess of £150 :crying:
> 
> steaks, chicken, eggs, peanut butter, fish........etc etc etc etc


just to quote myself....lol

thats not for me on my ownsome just read it back, sounded like a right fat bas*ard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

thats for me my husband and two kiddies (although they dont eat a lot....lol)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> probably about £30-£40


How is that possible! What kind of meat do you buy mate?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

70 quid, but that feeds my 2 kidz aswell,,if i go to aldi,about a tenner for a months worth lol


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Around 50 squid for me and another 100 for rest of family...gotta get em to stop eating I need to spend more on me!!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

clairey.h said:


> just to quote myself....lol
> 
> thats not for me on my ownsome just read it back, sounded like a right fat bas*ard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> thats for me my husband and two kiddies (although they dont eat a lot....lol)


yeah yeah you live on your own really dont you??? :lol:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

nobbylou said:


> yeah yeah you live on your own really dont you??? :lol:


hahahahahaha..........I wouldnt spend sooo much bloody time cooking if I did.........


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

£35-40 for me.


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

i give me mum n dad bout 60quid a week for food, but if i want more steak or chicken i have to buy it


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I get fed a few meals a day for free at work... so let's see, probably about 4 or 5 quid a day, a few tins of tuna, oats, olive oil, maltodextrin, whey, orange juice and honey are my staples


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Tesco order normally comes to about 40-45quid and then get some chicken at co-op on way back from gym if i run out of meat! Normally get 2x tesco 3 packs for a tenner, plus a pack of salmon and a nice steaK!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Iv'e never thought about it and i sure as hell wouldn't like to try add it up, i'd probably have a bloody heart attack, but i do spend over £20 per wk just on milk.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

too scared to add it up but its way more than the top option just for me alone never mind the wife and kids too!


----------



## fattyboy (Apr 14, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Iv'e never thought about it and i sure as hell wouldn't like to try add it up, i'd probably have a bloody heart attack, but i do spend over £20 per wk just on milk.


would be cheaper to own a cow :lol:

With the mother in law's staff discount in ASDA me and the Mrs do about 40/60 a week. Depends if I'm cutting or not. If I'm not on a diet we will go out 2/3 times a week.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Somewhere between £11-£20, as i get my meat free:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> Somewhere between £11-£20, as i get my meat free:thumb:


Lucky bugga! :laugh:

Probably around the £60 a week mark


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

£50 plus supps.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> probably about £30-£40


x2


----------



## fattyboy (Apr 14, 2009)

I resently went to Manchester to train and I bet the northerners on here are paying 10-20 a week less than us southerners


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

wow some people are paying a lot. my entire family's bill comes to 100£ a week. so i normally eat tesco value tuna/quark. that thread about bulking on a budget is awesome.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i looked at my credit card receipt for the past month, i've spent around £250/mo in the supermarket, plus £50 on supps :S


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Purely just on food from tescos around £60 a week.. Maybe more..

Inc supps probably around £85 a week..


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

on food it depends on the day and what is on the short date shelf... normally about 20 quid a day for the whole family but today i cleaned out the entire shelf for 50 quid which means i won't need to go shopping for at least 3 or 4 days now...


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

I was spending about £70 but have now cut it down to around £35/40. I am saving loads not drinking though  One weekend me and my girlfriend went through over £100 quids worth of wine and beer, and that was out of Tescos!! Hard to believe we drink so much when I look back now...


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I`ve no idea, however I buy my chicken breast in the local market, usually 5 kilos for £25 They taste better than commercial supermarket meat, that tend to shrink by 25% due being injected with salted water solution. Anyway, with all the eggs and carbs about £50/week pre contest. On top of that protein powder cost me about £43/month. Ain`t that bad. Carbs are cheap to buy ,lol.Off season eating is always cheaper, as red and/or turkey mince meat is cheap.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

about 20-30 a week for me!! the joys of keto all i need is

peannut butter

chicken

beans

eggs

olive oil

(spices if i feel the need)


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

For me and the family -

around £80 per week

On top of that I spend around £40 PW at the butchers on meat for myself..

This includes..

Braising steak / Fillet Steak / Sirloin Steak / Chicken Breasts / Beef Shin / Minced Steak


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Somewhere between 30 and 50 for myself, most of this goes on meat and dairy.


----------



## jay4146 (Mar 29, 2009)

i spend about 100 pound a week for me and ma girlfriend


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

depends if its a cheat day eating diet food bout 30 but when im having a cheat day that goes up to 50 quid- biscuits are sooo expensive now adays:laugh:


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

50 - 60

6kg breasts = 30

2kg sirloin steak = 15

8 pitta, 2 tubs humous, 2 big bags of spinach, 2 broc, 1 green cabbage, sugar free squash, ketchup, mint sauce, bottled water = 15

week in, week out


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

5kg chiken breasts 5kg of turky 4kg of beef 20 tins of tuna

24 eggs 2kg of fish, 5kg of muesli 2 kg rice 2kg paster 10kg of spuds, lots of veg, for every 2 weeks and

2.5kg of whey every 4 weeks. ads up to £130-£150 a fortnight


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Never worked it all out to be honest.


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

£150+ a wk


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

£40-60 P/W

Best money savers are a deep freezer and a costco membership (i have neither).Plus an eye for a supermarket special/discount, to buy in bulk and freeze.

Allways thought they should of done a one off bodybuilder episode of Supermarket sweep. You could imagine the trolley at the end...


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> just to quote myself....lol
> 
> thats not for me on my ownsome just read it back, sounded like a right fat bas*ard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> thats for me my husband and two kiddies (although they dont eat a lot....lol)


thankgod! i was begining to feel guilty!


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

50-60 a week


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

I spend around £15. I am very lucky in the fact I am a chef and get to eat whatever I want from my kitchen. I also get to take chicken, fish and fillet steak home whenever I need it.


----------



## BIGJAKE1983 (Jul 4, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> my shopping for the week is usually in excess of £150 :crying:
> 
> steaks, chicken, eggs, peanut butter, fish........etc etc etc etc


Bloody hell and I thought I was bad on spending lol


----------



## BIGJAKE1983 (Jul 4, 2009)

Where do you guys recommend I buy my chicken from? Usually I buy three packs of three chicken breasts from ASDA for ten pound. Do you think the buchers would be better option?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

BIGJAKE1983 said:


> Where do you guys recommend I buy my chicken from? Usually I buy three packs of three chicken breasts from ASDA for ten pound. Do you think the buchers would be better option?


I would the butchers, probably better meat and may be able to get it for a bit cheaper. Always worth a try!


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Between £45 and £60 most weeks for me and the wife. If she wants lady things then it goes up to £80+. :cursing:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

its about £45 for me............but my dads a butcher so i get chicken, steak, lean mince and eggs all at cost price...... :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Iv'e never thought about it and i sure as hell wouldn't like to try add it up, i'd probably have a bloody heart attack, *but i do* *spend over £20 per wk just on milk*.


Buy a cow it might be cheaper :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

I stocked up yesterday, spent 75quid!

£55 in costco on tuna & chicken

£15 in sainsburys on mixed nuts & peanut butter & veg

£5 in Aldi on eggs (10 for 99p)


----------



## Greybones (Aug 16, 2009)

I spend around £30 - £40


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

I have had to change my shopping habits as my finances are a bit rubbish at the moment.

It is amazing how much money you save when you dont buy diet drinks and eat out a couple of times per week!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im in same situation Con, really struggling financially and theres my fiancee and son, the funny thing is when your trying to eat well on a limited budget my mind is amazed at what I used to spend on food when we were much better off and go out quite often for a nice steak, and you think how much you could have saved, since tryin to budget, Im literally surviving off around 20 % of what I was, its a reall hinderance IMO.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

money saving tips always welcome lol im trying to cut my bill down 2 now


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> money saving tips always welcome lol im trying to cut my bill down 2 now


wait for the super market reduced stuff, and freeze it/cook it

i bought 10 pizza express pizzas for a fiver the other day :thumb:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

i wouldnt like to add up what i spend on food...

itd make me hungry!


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Around £60-£80 per month.


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Works out as £9 a day for 4,000 calories.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

£120 at the butchers (feeds 2) and then about £100 in the month for fresh bits and rice/eggs/milk etc.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

How old was this thread, haha


----------

